# Back Up Lights



## P H (Sep 29, 2009)

I have made several modifications to my unit including adding reflective striping along the sides and tail, adding Max Air covers to all vents, installation of a fantastic fan in the kitchen/main cabin, installation of a battery cut off switch, propane gauges on each tank and most recently back up lights. Have not seen any posts here on the topic but why don't trailers have back up lights? Your vehicle lights are blocked by the trailer. There is not even a wire in a 7 lead connection for them and I have not seen any trailers with them, yet try to back one up at night using mirrors with a dyslexic guide and I guarantee you will want to see better. I added 2 halogen work lights [Harbor Freight] tied into the on-board battery. I looked at LED worklights but they were cost prohibitive. The brackets were made from heavy gauge angle beat into a J shape and bolted around the bumper. To keep things simple I added an external switch with an in line 15 amp automotive fuse. Finding a weather proof 12 volt switch proved an insurmountable challenge so I had to improvise and made my own using an external 12 volt power jack for the weather proof foundation - not pretty but it works and it lights up the night when I need it. Since it is not tied to the truck wiring the disadvantage is that they do not come on automatically when the vehicle is placed in reverse - your guide has to turn the lights on but they really help backing up on those dark nights. If I figure out how I will add some photos, still pretty new and have not discovered the way to add another albums or delete photos from the one I have, oh well life is all about learning isn't it?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice mod. My problem with backing at night is that the backup lights on the TV will come on, shine on the white camper and blind me so any amount of light beyond the front of the camper is wasted. Like to figure out how to turn them off while connected to RV.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

good work! I just don't see the need for it on my rig, in the summer it gets dark later, and if I have to pull in after 9 pm, then I will wait till the morning to get hooked up at a site.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

P H said:


> I have made several modifications to my unit including adding reflective striping along the sides and tail, adding Max Air covers to all vents, installation of a fantastic fan in the kitchen/main cabin, installation of a battery cut off switch, propane gauges on each tank and most recently back up lights. Have not seen any posts here on the topic but why don't trailers have back up lights? Your vehicle lights are blocked by the trailer. There is not even a wire in a 7 lead connection for them and I have not seen any trailers with them, yet try to back one up at night using mirrors with a dyslexic guide and I guarantee you will want to see better. I added 2 halogen work lights [Harbor Freight] tied into the on-board battery. I looked at LED worklights but they were cost prohibitive. The brackets were made from heavy gauge angle beat into a J shape and bolted around the bumper. To keep things simple I added an external switch with an in line 15 amp automotive fuse. Finding a weather proof 12 volt switch proved an insurmountable challenge so I had to improvise and made my own using an external 12 volt power jack for the weather proof foundation - not pretty but it works and it lights up the night when I need it. Since it is not tied to the truck wiring the disadvantage is that they do not come on automatically when the vehicle is placed in reverse - your guide has to turn the lights on but they really help backing up on those dark nights. If I figure out how I will add some photos, still pretty new and have not discovered the way to add another albums or delete photos from the one I have, oh well life is all about learning isn't it?


I Like!!! I have often put a large camper in a small tight winding spot..... In the dark, where these would have been handy!!!

Very Nice!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks great!









FYI, if you want to have them wired into the BU lights, open the electrical box on the front of the trailer frame. In there will be a yellow wire with a wire nut on it (not connected to anything else). Connect your new backup lights to that wire. Your F150 acutally feeds backup lights through the trailer plug and that yellow wire should be the termination where Keystone got too lazy to acutally run backup lights.


----------



## Scott (Jan 22, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I too added reverse lights to the back of my trailer, although much smaller fog lights. There was a yellow wire running from the seven-pin plug that terminated in the electical box on the A-frame. The lights work great. On our long trip to D.C. this year I used the lights on four separate times to back into campsites after a long day of driving. They are very helpful.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

One normally can't see what's behind a trailer when backing up anyway, whether it's lit up or not. I'm of the mindset that a second person is required to see what's behind my trailer when I'm backing up. So, since my wife won't drive the rig, much less back it up, she's got a flashlight and a two-way radio to act as my eyes.

If I arrive at a site way past dark, I try to use as few lights lights as possible when backing in and setting up as to not disturb any neighbors more than necessary. Heck the diesel is loud enough! And I probably won't unhitch until the following morning either if I plan to stay.

I do, however have a portable TV with monitor, that mounts magnetically, which I can use wirelessly broadcast what's behind me. I always use it to hook up my truck and trailer - first time every time! By attaching it to the back of my trailer, I can see what's behind me, but I still don't feel comfortable unless I have a person I trust back there. looking out for me. Since the camera also has infrared, it will also work for night time use.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

raynardo said:


> One normally can't see what's behind a trailer when backing up anyway, whether it's lit up or not. I'm of the mindset that a second person is required to see what's behind my trailer when I'm backing up. So, since my wife won't drive the rig, much less back it up, she's got a flashlight and a two-way radio to act as my eyes.
> 
> If I arrive at a site way past dark, I try to use as few lights lights as possible when backing in and setting up as to not disturb any neighbors more than necessary. Heck the diesel is loud enough! And I probably won't unhitch until the following morning either if I plan to stay.
> 
> I do, however have a portable TV with monitor, that mounts magnetically, which I can use wirelessly broadcast what's behind me. I always use it to hook up my truck and trailer - first time every time! By attaching it to the back of my trailer, I can see what's behind me, but I still don't feel comfortable unless I have a person I trust back there. looking out for me. Since the camera also has infrared, it will also work for night time use.


True enough. I like backup lights because I have been in situations at gas stations where I have to back up a couple feet. I've also had times where I have to back into a side street to turn around. Then I like the idea of other's seeing that I am backing up, even if the DW is serving as a spotter as well.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

I also find back up lights to be invaluable. We live in the country and I have to back up our 200' dark driveway. Tough to do at night. There is a wire coming out of the pigtail that ends in the junction box and isn't connected to anything. I installed a relay (probably overkill) and 3 lights on the back of the OB. I put one inside each fender pointing at the ground behind each rear tire (very helpful to see where your tires are relative to the edge of the driveway) and one under the centre of the rear bumper to light the road further back. I didn't want big, high mounted flood lights to wake up all the neighbours if we arrive late at a campsite. I should have taken some pictures but I guess that will have to wait until spring now.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

muddy tires said:


> I also find back up lights to be invaluable. We live in the country and I have to back up our 200' dark driveway. Tough to do at night. There is a wire coming out of the pigtail that ends in the junction box and isn't connected to anything. I installed a relay (probably overkill) and 3 lights on the back of the OB. I put one inside each fender pointing at the ground behind each rear tire (very helpful to see where your tires are relative to the edge of the driveway) and one under the centre of the rear bumper to light the road further back. I didn't want big, high mounted flood lights to wake up all the neighbours if we arrive late at a campsite. I should have taken some pictures but I guess that will have to wait until spring now.


If you can remember.... i would be interested in seeing your set up in the spring when you get a chance to post it!!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> Nice mod. My problem with backing at night is that the backup lights on the TV will come on, shine on the white camper and blind me so any amount of light beyond the front of the camper is wasted. Like to figure out how to turn them off while connected to RV.


I have the same problem. I normally don't arrive at a campsite at night. I try to plan it that way. The problem is when I get home its always at night. I always back it back in the driveway and its dark where I live so the Suburbans back up lights glare off the camper. I too would like a temporary cut off switch for them.


----------



## P H (Sep 29, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P H (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks wish I had known about this before I went to all the trouble of putting in the switch, would have saved time, money and probably work better.


----------



## P H (Sep 29, 2009)

Nathan said:


> One normally can't see what's behind a trailer when backing up anyway, whether it's lit up or not. I'm of the mindset that a second person is required to see what's behind my trailer when I'm backing up. So, since my wife won't drive the rig, much less back it up, she's got a flashlight and a two-way radio to act as my eyes.
> 
> If I arrive at a site way past dark, I try to use as few lights lights as possible when backing in and setting up as to not disturb any neighbors more than necessary. Heck the diesel is loud enough! And I probably won't unhitch until the following morning either if I plan to stay.
> 
> I do, however have a portable TV with monitor, that mounts magnetically, which I can use wirelessly broadcast what's behind me. I always use it to hook up my truck and trailer - first time every time! By attaching it to the back of my trailer, I can see what's behind me, but I still don't feel comfortable unless I have a person I trust back there. looking out for me. Since the camera also has infrared, it will also work for night time use.


True enough. I like backup lights because I have been in situations at gas stations where I have to back up a couple feet. I've also had times where I have to back into a side street to turn around. Then I like the idea of other's seeing that I am backing up, even if the DW is serving as a spotter as well.
[/quote]


----------



## P H (Sep 29, 2009)

Where did you find the wireless camera set up, neat. I have been looking for one of those but all I have seen to date have been wired...


----------



## P H (Sep 29, 2009)

muddy tires said:


> I also find back up lights to be invaluable. We live in the country and I have to back up our 200' dark driveway. Tough to do at night. There is a wire coming out of the pigtail that ends in the junction box and isn't connected to anything. I installed a relay (probably overkill) and 3 lights on the back of the OB. I put one inside each fender pointing at the ground behind each rear tire (very helpful to see where your tires are relative to the edge of the driveway) and one under the centre of the rear bumper to light the road further back. I didn't want big, high mounted flood lights to wake up all the neighbours if we arrive late at a campsite. I should have taken some pictures but I guess that will have to wait until spring now.


----------



## P H (Sep 29, 2009)

Good idea about the lights on the tires, my trailer has flood lights on both sides so I can see that area ok but they are area lights not really pointed at the ground.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

My idea of TT back up lights is handin the 2 million candlepower R/C spotlight to the DW and havin her git out and beam the backup area.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Just Add Dirt said:


> My idea of TT back up lights is handin the 2 million candlepower R/C spotlight to the DW and havin her git out and beam the backup area.


WOW! and I thought my DH was the only one that did that. Although,I must say his BEST idea is to get there before Dusk so he doesn't have to worry about me getting the light in the right place.

Lynn


----------



## daveschu (Sep 9, 2008)

Regarding the lights reflecting off the front of the trailer. I pull a 31 FQBHS and the glare was terrible. I slip these covers over the tailights at night. They sheild light enough not to affect the front of the trailer, but still visible from the sides while on the road.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

I will make some for myself. Looks like a great idea and should work.
I hate the glare coming off the trailer while you are driving down the highway at night.
They look like made for plastic. I will have to start looking for material to use.
Again great idea








Gary


----------



## P H (Sep 29, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P H (Sep 29, 2009)

This was great information, too bad I did not have it earlier but better late than never. One of the last things I did to the trailer was make this connection and unforuntately it did not work because my trailer plug lacked continuity on that line from the connection from the truck, at least the battery still worked so I did not spend the money to replace the cable since everything else was fine. This does work however as I wired my new trailer this way with a DPDT switch so I can choose to turn the back up lights off, connect to the truck to automatically come on when backing, or run off the battery for area light when parked or disconnected from the truck wiring.

Also rather than running flexible conduit on the new trailer I ran regular conduit [much cheaper, stonger and better instulated too] from the main connection to the back and installed the back up lights as well as another hitch so I can double where legal and where not I can add additional brake lights in the back.

Thanks again for the heads up on this, glad I learned about this connection just sorry it did not work on my 23KRS due to the continuity issue particular to my unit only.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I completed this mod last weekend. 




I also added LED lights in the wheel wells to be able to see them at night.


I had to put the left side slightly lower due to slide hardware.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice. I am still not sure where to tie the backup lights in at on my 301bq.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Traveling Tek said:


> Very nice. I am still not sure where to tie the backup lights in at on my 301bq.


On mine, its the yellow wire in the black box that has the red writing in the first pic. Nonetheless, it should be in the trailer wiring harness, which should allow you to tie in where it terminates on the trailer.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

srwsr said:


> Very nice. I am still not sure where to tie the backup lights in at on my 301bq.


On mine, its the yellow wire in the black box that has the red writing in the first pic. Nonetheless, it should be in the trailer wiring harness, which should allow you to tie in where it terminates on the trailer.
[/quote]
It was the same with my OB. Yellow wire in the front electrical box. It will likely just have a wire nut on it and not be connected to anything. Of course that assumes your TV supplies the backup light power. It does on the Ford's but I can't speak to the GM's.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Very nice. I am still not sure where to tie the backup lights in at on my 301bq.


On mine, its the yellow wire in the black box that has the red writing in the first pic. Nonetheless, it should be in the trailer wiring harness, which should allow you to tie in where it terminates on the trailer.
[/quote]
It was the same with my OB. Yellow wire in the front electrical box. It will likely just have a wire nut on it and not be connected to anything. Of course that assumes your TV supplies the backup light power. It does on the Ford's but I can't speak to the GM's.
[/quote]

My 08 Chevy does.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

If I do this mod I'm adding a camera at the same time, always wanted to be able to see behind me while driving.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome, guys will check that out next week. I too would like to add a backup camera, but more for telling when someone is hiding behind me on the highway.


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

I have also been looking at the back up camera idea and lights. The glare issue reminds me of the problem I have at night. My day time running lights never go off. That means when backing into a spot at night, my headlights are beaming across the road into other campsites. I hate that. My only solution so far is to throw a blanket over them. Wish Ford put a switch on them.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Eorb said:


> I have also been looking at the back up camera idea and lights. The glare issue reminds me of the problem I have at night. My day time running lights never go off. That means when backing into a spot at night, my headlights are beaming across the road into other campsites. I hate that. My only solution so far is to throw a blanket over them. Wish Ford put a switch on them.


Here is a easy way to disable them:

Click here


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Another way to shut the DRL off is to set your emergency brake- just one click- and the lights will go off. Whereas you arnt setting the brake all the way, the brakes wont engage. BUT, youll have to deal with the parking brake light on the dash....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Another way to shut the DRL off is to set your emergency brake- just one click- and the lights will go off. Whereas you arnt setting the brake all the way, the brakes wont engage. BUT, youll have to deal with the parking brake light on the dash....


Great tip....THANKS!!!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I feel really bad for you Ford guys (for more reasons than this). All I have to do is turn a knob to turn off the daytime running lights on my Chevy. I can turn them off or on any time I like. No brakes or web sites with instructions needed.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Back when I had an open mind, I actually owned a GMC Yukon (96 IIRC) that had DRL's . There was no switch to turn them off. In fact, I had to *gasp* set the emergency brake partially to shut them off. But then there was this little problem with "piston slap" which GMC/Chevy knew about but tried to keep quiet. Silly little engine threw a rod on a trip to the White mountains. The dealer made me feel that I was just about the only person that had that problem. Then the internet was invented, and, well.....you chevy guys know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

I just tried the emergency brake trick on my 07 Expedition, but no luck. Guess I am back to contemplating wiring harness surgery...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

They must have modified something from when I had my 2003 Ford Supercrew.... Sorry!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Do your states require DRL? I'm confused because around here, the only cars and trucks with DRL's are GM's....


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

Eorb said:


> I just tried the emergency brake trick on my 07 Expedition, but no luck. Guess I am back to contemplating wiring harness surgery...


Try shutting the engine off, then set the brake and restart the engine.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Mine stay on even for a minute after truck is off. So you can see your way to the door. This could be the same thing you are experiencing. Lights shining is just park of staying in a camp ground.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

In Canada all vehicles must have DRL.


----------



## doneldo (Oct 24, 2010)

Lmbevard said:


> Nice mod. My problem with backing at night is that the backup lights on the TV will come on, shine on the white camper and blind me so any amount of light beyond the front of the camper is wasted. Like to figure out how to turn them off while connected to RV.


one way is to use blue painters tape (wide roll) over the TV backup lights; just leave the tape on, unless you need the lights when the TT is disconnected --


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Just dropped back by to add pics of the backup lights in action. I took them standing at about the front of the trailer. the left side has the flash on the camera and the right side has no flash.

Right Side

Left Side


----------

